# Cable Modem to Router question.



## WonderfulPete (Aug 29, 2001)

I recently bought equipment to hook up a cable modem to two pc's. I've linked up the nics to a router which is linked to the cable modem via a Patch cable supplied by comcast's Self installment pack. Is this cable also a Crossover cable? as that is what is required according to the Modems manual (comcasts pack shows this 'patch' cable as connecting the modem to the nic card and not the router as they don't provide instructions for linking 2 systems. I am thinking maybe the cable isn't right as after I called Comcast they said they will be sending signals to the modem to set things up. Friends who have done this say it only took half an hour and so far it's been half a day and one at a time the modem lights flash on and off and keep on going through the same pattern then all turning off and then the process repeats. Comcast did say to wait 72 hours but I'm thinking it should be done by now (compared to friends systems).

Thanks.....


----------



## Toddles18 (Jul 18, 2001)

Shouldn't need a crossover cable for anything. Setup should be Two Straight-through cables connecting NIC's to router, Straight-through cable connecting router to cable modem. make sure cable running from router to modem is plugged into the gateway port on your router.


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

here's a cable diagram from my co.

cable to router ('patch' or straight through - no cross over)
- to the wan/gateway port

from each PC to router port using a straight through cable

does your router come with software?

router is the gateway and needs the cable address (cx- xxxxxx or similar) 
each PC has an address something like 192.168.2.2 - usually the router will set it through dhcp

try practicallynetworked for more details

dslreports is another good site - look in the forums under 'community'


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

What's the make and model number of the router you purchased? I know the Linksys routers need the ComputerName that Comcast assigned to you in the Router Configs "HostName". If it's not, your not going to get an IP address til you config the HostName correctly in the router setup software.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

You should only need a straight though for this type of connection. According to your diagram, the only time a crossover should be used is if you don't have an uplink port on the hub/switch. You don't even need an uplink of any kind at this point.

swb


----------

